# Grounding problems with an HO electronic ballast



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you ever experienced problems with an 8' HO fixture because it does not have a satisfactory ground?

A co-worker had a heck of a time with one fixture in a super-market. He told me about it: 2 new ballasts, new sockets, verified 110 volts coming in, still only tries to start the bulb once or twice and then nothing. 

Can an insufficient ground connection cause this?
Rick


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yup.......


----------

